# filter



## kitz (Jan 2, 2011)

Hi Guys What Are Peoples Opinion On FRAM 0il Filters


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

i dont care for them- i used them alot when i had my first car, then when i bot one for my truck, i had a bad one ( knocked horrible after changing the oil - never did before) - never used them after that. I switched to WIX oil filters and a K&N air filter.


----------



## SARG (Nov 26, 2010)

The abbreviated opinion from a lot of research ........ they are now at the bottom of the list for quality. One of the more notable complaints is they switched to cardboard end pieces with glue attachment versus metal ends.

I have personally switched to the Purolator Pure One filters ( they are gold in color ) obtained from Amazon. I use them on two automobiles and my six tractors that take filters. They are rated near the top.

Coincidently ..... all six tractors use the same filter.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I've never used them that I remember. Maybe years ago when I had my 1947 Chevy truck. I've always used John Deere filters on the John Deeres and Toyota filters on the truck and car. Never been let down yet.


----------



## john walsh (Sep 25, 2010)

Re: Oil (and maybe other)filters. 

I appreciate the replies on Fram and Purolator and Wix filters. Does anyone else have preferences based on performance, rather than hearsay? Consumer reports did an exhaustive study on oil filters sometime in the 80's. In that study, Fram came out near the top, but from what I have heard and seen, their construction must have been cheapened since that study. I personally think Wix, Purolator and several OEM filters are quite good. I'm wondering how much the premium filters available from several manufacturers are better than their lower-cost filters. Any petroleum or maintenance engineers out there?


----------



## john walsh (Sep 25, 2010)

Re: Air Filters

I have used K&N air filters in the past on several of my vehicles, but have gone back to the OEM paper filters on my car and truck. I have read studies where K&N's can flow more air than standard (mostly in vehicles where original filter was undersized for the job)but at the price of letting more dirt thru. I will keep the K&N on my motorbikes, however, as I dont expect more than 100K without an overhaul


----------



## ZZ71 (Dec 19, 2010)

Something to get you thinking Oil Filter Data, Amateur

Btw-None of he oem's make their own filters, they contract out to filter manf and the one who provides the least cost for the spec wins the bid. My JD told me the JD replacement filters are made by wix and champion labs, depends of models etc.


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

I dunno. I have used exclusively Wally-world filters and Wally-world oil for 20 years. I've never had ANY trouble with ANY vehicle I own - a couple with over 350,000 miles on a gas engine (still going strong, but I no longer own them. One has over 400,000 with no issues). 

My feeling on the issue is - get what works for you, and stick with it. Don't loose sleep over something that - unless you're in NASCAR - doesn't add up to a whole lot.


----------



## ZZ71 (Dec 19, 2010)

That reminds of what a lady I know who works in a WM customer service dept at local store and what they catch people doing. Customers buy oil, filter etc, put drain oil back the jug or clean the filer and return for a refund. All to often the person working is busy, does not know anything about oil or filters or just plain could care less and its get put back on the shelf and someone buys it. I know of at least 2 people who told they bought oil and found used oil in the Rotella jug, used K&N air filter in the box. Then they had to go back and convince WM they were not pulling a fast one.

WM will take anything back and if the counter person does not look at it, they put it back on the shelf. So I would be checking very closely to be sure you are not getting screwed. Some of the con men are really good at making used things look new to get a refund. I was burnt on some sensors for a carbon monoxide detect. The sensor battery was dead and would not work. So I returned it and the lady did some checking and that sensor was over 5 yrs old and the package had been tampered with and glued shut.


----------



## Panelman55 (Feb 10, 2011)

I've seen folks return food and WM puts it back on the shelf or worse back in the cooler after its gotten warm... I always try to buy parts at a parts store, its usually only a few cents more and usually worth it. Thanks for the filter info I'll keep using Fram like always, its been trouble free for me.


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Anyone who can't tell the difference between a new and used filter, deserves to be stuck with a used one! It's pretty simple to tell if a bottle of oil has been tampered with, too. All you need to do is LOOK at the things.

It's not just at Walmart - EVERY store has people trying to shaft them, and even the most "mom and pop" stores can (and do) put things back on the shelf that they shouldn't.


----------



## Gregg (Aug 30, 2004)

I use Wix or Baldwin, in my pickup and heavy equipment.


----------



## PaulR (May 25, 2011)

The regular Fram Filters are junk. They are referred to as "The orange can of death" A few of their higher end filters are made of quality however.

For all things Oil and Filters, search the BITOG forum. It's all oil and filter, all the time. Some of the guys there are scientists/engineers that know their stuff.

There's not a lot of filter makers out there, many times you get the same filter, just the wrapping is yellow, orange, blue, or red. 

Personally I go to my local dealer for the Briggs OE filter for my tractor. Motorcraft for the F150, and Purolator for the Jeep.

It took me nearly 40 years of my life to realize a lot of that aftermarket junk is, in fact, well.....junk.


----------



## HickoryNut (Mar 8, 2011)

WIX or Balwin in a pinch Napa. What is a Fram?


----------



## bobinhouston (Jun 24, 2011)

Have a 484 (diesel) and just purchased 2 fuel filters . One with a fuel/water seperator and one without. Primary filter gets hit by the fuel first and then goes to the secondary. See attached. Can anyone tell me which filter should go where. The fuel filter with the water separator is the 2nd one now and people are telling me the water separator filter should be the first one coming from the tank. I believe my filters are currently on wrong. 
BTW - I just bought the tractor.
Thanks


----------



## HickoryNut (Mar 8, 2011)

Water separator first, then secondary fuel.....


----------



## Gregg (Aug 30, 2004)

HickoryNut said:


> WIX or Balwin in a pinch Napa. What is a Fram?


Napa filters are made by Wix.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

Here's a link to a filter study that started over a decade ago. It is well know and sited often. Very comprehensive for something done by an individual.

Oil Filters Revealed - MiniMopar Resources


----------



## bobinhouston (Jun 24, 2011)

Thankyou all. My filters were backwards apparently. Anyway I got them at autoparts store and put Water separator first, then secondary fuel.. A little trash in filters and had to use a piece of pipe for leverage to get secondary off. It was ugly when it finally came off but new one went on fine and tractor started right up.
Thanks for your input. What a relief - now I can move on to oil change.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

ZZ71 said:


> Something to get you thinking Oil Filter Data, Amateur
> 
> Btw-None of he oem's make their own filters, they contract out to filter manf and the one who provides the least cost for the spec wins the bid. My JD told me the JD replacement filters are made by wix and champion labs, depends of models etc.



Yep but you still pay for the name John Deere, Briggs, Kohler, etc.. I use the Autozone store brand, and or Walmart.. I have used these for awhile with no problems. I did use fram for years but i as well noticed a drop in quality their hype takes over quality..so i dropped them...


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

ZZ71 said:


> That reminds of what a lady I know who works in a WM customer service dept at local store and what they catch people doing. Customers buy oil, filter etc, put drain oil back the jug or clean the filer and return for a refund. All to often the person working is busy, does not know anything about oil or filters or just plain could care less and its get put back on the shelf and someone buys it. I know of at least 2 people who told they bought oil and found used oil in the Rotella jug, used K&N air filter in the box. Then they had to go back and convince WM they were not pulling a fast one.
> 
> WM will take anything back and if the counter person does not look at it, they put it back on the shelf. So I would be checking very closely to be sure you are not getting screwed. Some of the con men are really good at making used things look new to get a refund. I was burnt on some sensors for a carbon monoxide detect. The sensor battery was dead and would not work. So I returned it and the lady did some checking and that sensor was over 5 yrs old and the package had been tampered with and glued shut.


I got burned on an oil filter for my Harley. The one I use is chrome plated and costs about 10 bucks. People pull the chrome filter and put it in a plain $4 filter box and put the cheap filter back in the chrome filter box. It pretty much sucks when the wife is out in the car and you've dropped the oil and filter on the bike and find you have the wrong replacement with no transportation to a store.


----------



## magfarm (Nov 5, 2009)

luvmyih said:


> Hi Guys What Are Peoples Opinion On FRAM 0il Filters


Just cut one open and you will find out why they're at the bottom of the list.


----------

